# 谁：谁都知道



## stephenlearner

大家好：

谁表示“任何人”的时候，能用在肯定句吗？
比如这句：谁都知道他以前是个小偷。

我觉得有些别扭。

这个词好像一般出现在否定句中：谁都不愿意去。

谢谢


----------



## Lisa Bing

不太合适，一般说法是：大家都知道他以前是个小偷。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

谁不知道他以前是小偷


----------



## fyl

stephenlearner said:


> 谁表示“任何人”的时候，能用在肯定句吗？
> 比如这句：谁都知道他以前是个小偷。


我感觉没有问题。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我也没察觉有何不妥


----------



## Lucevan le stelle

我也觉得“谁都……”这个句式没问题，不管是肯定句还是否定句。


----------



## SuperXW

我觉得可以，这个“谁都”比较特殊。


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 谁表示“任何人”的时候，能用在肯定句吗？


可以.
你比誰都清楚; 誰都想發財, 但不是每人都有那個命.


----------



## brofeelgood

In my opinion, 谁 is a simple contraction of 不管是谁 or 无论是谁.
(1) 不管是谁都知道他以前是个小偷。
or (2) 无论是谁都知道他以前是个小偷。
downsized to (3) 是谁都知道他以前是个小偷。
and finally (4) 谁都知道他以前是个小偷。


----------



## SuperXW

brofeelgood said:


> In my opinion, 谁 is a simple contraction of 不管是谁 or 无论是谁.


I agree. That's why just using 谁 without 都 would still work in sentences like: 
谁手上有枪，谁就可以大声说话。
谁杀了人，就得偿命。


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 谁表示“任何人”的时候，能用在肯定句吗？比如这句：谁都知道他以前是个小偷。 我觉得有些别扭。


This is a trick question because 谁 in that sentence means "everyone", not "anyone".  我也觉得有些别扭 if you interpret it as 任何人 (任何人都知道他以前是个小偷).


----------



## stephenlearner

谢谢各位的参与。

不过，谁用在一些语境下还是不太好，比如这句我想到的：“谁都来参加他的生日聚会”，是不是别扭？但是否定句“谁都不来参加他的生日聚会”就没问题。


----------



## Lucevan le stelle

“谁都来参加他的生日聚会”确实有点别扭。但“谁都*可以*来参加他的生日聚会”就好得多。哪些语境下能用”谁都“，哪些语境下不能用，这个问题还真有意思。


----------



## SuperXW

我的想法如下，不过可能有误，请指正。

首先要说，“所有人/每个人”（everyone）和“任何人”（anyone）的区别似乎在于广泛度，举例来说：

所有人/每个人都来参加他的生日聚会。
其实是说某个团体内的所有人/每个人，而不是全世界的所有人/每个人。

任何人都不能来。
"任何人"的范围更广。

我感觉“谁”作为“不定代词”更倾向于指“任何人”，所以常见于疑问句和否定句中。


----------



## xjvf

stephenlearner said:


> 谁表示“任何人”的时候，能用在肯定句吗？
> 比如这句：谁都知道他以前是个小偷。



完全可以，而且这样用更地道。


----------

